# LF: Info on a Yamaha G50 210



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a chance to buy this amp and was wondering if anyone knew the purpose for the 3 position power switch. Middle is off and up or down powers it up. The amp is in very good condition with 2 Japanese 8 ohm 10" speakers wired in parallel for a 4 ohm load. The amp has two inputs:Volume, Bass, Mid, Treble, Bright, Distortion, Tremola and a Pre-set volume. Someone has done a couple of mods and the reverb doesn't seem to be working but other than that appears to be a very solid amp with a Fenderish sound.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

The three position power switch is also the polarity switch. If you hear 60 hz hum, try using the other "on" position. 

If you get the reverb working, there is a little flaw(read: "feature" in Microsoft lingo) in the design. Turn the volume all the way down and the reverb up full. This will give you a reverb only signal thru the speakers. Useless but something to play with.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

> The three position power switch is also the polarity switch.


Spot on about the switch. This is a great sounding amp but I miss a bit of reverb, perhaps a pedal is in order.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

In '75 I bought a G50 410. I recall it having a nice clean sound and acceptable distortion.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

This amp has a pretty decent clean channel as well. Btw, I got the reverb working, I took the can out and found a wire broken off at the solder joint.


----------

